# [Regular Season Game 10] Houston Rockets at Los Angeles Lakers



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*@*

*(5-4)/(7-2)*


When/Where:
*Sunday, November 15, 9:30 PM ET*






















































*Brooks / Ariza / Battier / Scola / Hayes*














































*Fisher / Bryant / Artest / Odom / Bynum*


_*Preview*_


> The Los Angeles Lakers were fortunate to escape Houston with a victory in their first meeting, pulling out an overtime win despite not being at their best offensively.
> 
> The second half of their latest road performance unequivocally qualifies as their worst.
> 
> ...



_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Luck Fakers!


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Lakers coming off a lost in Denver, also Rockets lost, Lakers will be ready to get back on the win side of things,also Rockets. But Rockets will keep it close once again,


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Good feeling about this game!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

man, we sure did turn it up in the 2nd half. goodness. brooks and anderson just knocking down j's in their grill


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

man now we have to close this out. thing is though, we dont have a closer...


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

So far so good.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Classic win


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

holla! great win


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Nice, especially to boost my own confidence in this team. Knowing that we can still compete with championship caliber teams in their own building sure has me confident that we can make the playoffs.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Great win,On the road too,On Lakers ground too.:champagne:


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> *Behind the Box Score, where the Rockets won't quit. Again*
> 
> *Houston 101, Los Angeles Lakers 91*
> 
> ...


Ball Don't Lie


----------

